# Freud versus Kreg



## dbh (Aug 29, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a new router table...upgrading from a Sears combo. Would a Freud be better than the new Kreg?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Derek and welcome to the router forum. 
Can't say which would be better, don't know what you want to do plus I have never used either. To help you better, if you will let us know what you want to do, than some fairly knowledgeable fellas here can give you some pretty sound advice. I will say however many here have built their own to meet their specific needs and style.


----------



## mi77915 (Aug 15, 2009)

I designed and built my own router table. I found many different tables that were available from various manufactures, but none had all the features that I was looking for, so, I took the best of all the tables and made my own. 

Tom


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dbh said:


> I am thinking of buying a new router table...upgrading from a Sears combo. Would a Freud be better than the new Kreg?


Hi Derek:

The answer to your questions is simple... "How much money do you want to throw at the wall and how much are you hoping will stick?"

The router table is the start of all of your problems. Buy a simple solution, like the OakPark table, and your expenses will be controllable. Buy some of the other solutions (a few of which you mention) and be prepared to have a permanent hand in your pocket. Now, there are people who prefer these options but I'm a proponent of "BIY -- build it yourself -- then you can improve it as needed." eventually, with everyone's help here, you will build tables for specific purposes.

You'll also find that with the store bought solutions, something so simple as a router bit may not be compatible with your system. Indeed, router tables sometimes dictate routers rather than the other way around. Usually people buy a router then discover they can put it in a table so they go buy a table only to find that their router won't fit. This can happen with brand "X" router _and_ brand "X" table.

You'll have to get specific here. What is it that you want to do? When you've addressed that, the membership here will provide more than ample direction as to which way to go.

Allthiunbs\


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree with the build it yourself camp. The table is just a flat surface that will hold a router. Your can add all the bells and whistles as you want/need them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> Buy a simple solution, like the OakPark table,


The OP table still gets my vote. I haven't seen or found a routing operation I can't do on it yet.


----------



## dbh (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, my problems are compounded. I would like to move my router between a horizontal and a vertical router and be able to set the dept from the top. So far I have built a cheap horizontal router and I have a Sear router table. To move the routers I have to unscrew the units-and it take a long time. The logical thing would be to have a router combo kit. I also want a router that can be set from the top of the table. Do you know if anybody makes this?

I basically am using the router to build furniture and kitchen cabinets. One think I know is that I need to be able to attach feather boards to the fence. With my Sears router I was using C clamps to do this. I also know I need a coping sled. So I guess if I build a table I need to start with a new router combo set and a plate. My dream would be to have a vertical and horizontal router in one unit. So here are my questions:

1)	Who makes combo set that I can adjust from the top. 
2)	What base plate do I buy?
3)	Does anybody have plans for my dream router table?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dbh said:


> Well, my problems are compounded. I would like to move my router between a horizontal and a vertical router and be able to set the dept from the top.


You're going to have to more clearly define a horizontal and a vertical router. For example, I would interpret what you're saying as a normal table for horizontal, and a vertical table (where the routing surface is vertical.) 

Alternatively, horizontal could mean a standard table like OakPark's and vertical would mean hand held or ski/shii mounted.



dbh said:


> So far I have built a cheap horizontal router and I have a Sear router table. To move the routers I have to unscrew the units-and it take a long time. The logical thing would be to have a router combo kit. I also want a router that can be set from the top of the table. Do you know if anybody makes this?





dbh said:


> I basically am using the router to build furniture and kitchen cabinets. One think I know is that I need to be able to attach feather boards to the fence. With my Sears router I was using C clamps to do this. I also know I need a coping sled. So I guess if I build a table I need to start with a new router combo set and a plate.


Standard objectives. Just about everyone here has that in mind. If you go with the Oak Park method, a featherboard fence is a simple tall fence. Mine has right angle braces but that's not mandatory. Joint a piece of 2x8 and clamp it to the table. Add featherboards and away you go.



dbh said:


> My dream would be to have a vertical and horizontal router in one unit. So here are my questions:
> 
> 1)	Who makes combo set that I can adjust from the top.
> 2)	What base plate do I buy?
> 3)	Does anybody have plans for my dream router table?


You don't want a combo set. You want a good heavy >3HP plunge router with interchangable baseplates. Next, you want to create a "router station" where you put all of your baseplates, mounting screws, centering jigs, bits etc. Setup your router and move it to your table. The OakPark doesn't need top adjustment. You pull the whole thing out of the table. Bit changes, depth adjustments etc. take a fraction of the time most other systems take.

Just a start. 

Allthuinbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Derek,

If you're after above table adjustment, look at the Router Razer and other plates that do allow for such a thing. There are many to choose from. I'm not a fan of the such things. I'm like a few others, I prefer the OP table. Simply pop it out, make your adjustment/change bits, etc., all of can be done from above the table. 

I do tend to push the OP table mainly due to, it follows the K.I.S.S. rule. Any extras needed, can be simply clamped to the table. I have had mine for several yrs now, still going strong.  

Now, as for plans, this can be difficult, I do suggest, browse the members galleries. Or, search for router tables. There are so many. Those that have built their own, have done so to suit "their" needs/wants.

HTH


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

MLCS Woodworking Router Table Headquarters

No coping sled needed the norm..
it can be done with one router combo set(craftsman with a lift kit built in)

=========



dbh said:


> Well, my problems are compounded. I would like to move my router between a horizontal and a vertical router and be able to set the dept from the top. So far I have built a cheap horizontal router and I have a Sear router table. To move the routers I have to unscrew the units-and it take a long time. The logical thing would be to have a router combo kit. I also want a router that can be set from the top of the table. Do you know if anybody makes this?
> 
> I basically am using the router to build furniture and kitchen cabinets. One think I know is that I need to be able to attach feather boards to the fence. With my Sears router I was using C clamps to do this. I also know I need a coping sled. So I guess if I build a table I need to start with a new router combo set and a plate. My dream would be to have a vertical and horizontal router in one unit. So here are my questions:
> 
> ...


----------

